
Dear young people, "Don't Vote" [video] - magnetised
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0e9guhV35o
======
sintaxi
Divide. Divide. Divide. Perhaps its time for a new approach.

------
Spivak
Damn, if I was old I would be super hurt by this video. Apparently old people
are Trump supporters, indifferent about school shootings, against climate
change, against social justice, senile, selfish, and have no care the lives of
their children or the generations that follow.

And I personally dislike pretty much everything about this video's message.
You should vote because you like the candidates you're voting for, not because
you hate their opponent. Your fellow Americans aren't your enemies -- you vote
to make your preferences heard, not to drown out others.

~~~
throwaway5250
Am old. Not hurt. (Nor rich, I might add.) But when one side is constantly
taking shots at you, and the other side is welcoming you with open arms, well,
it's hard to ignore.

------
anon7429
Ralph Nader spoke recently at the Politics and Prose bookstore in DC about how
few people it takes leading through action to get change done if public
opinion backs them.

[https://youtu.be/OWxc_kYmPTE](https://youtu.be/OWxc_kYmPTE)

